# MMA Pros Speak!!!



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Dana White sign this man!!!!!!

Matty Mo 3 - MMA Pros Speak!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Matty Mo is the future of MMA. Tito Ortiz keeps ducking the guy, but one day, Tito, you will have to face Matty, and when you do, man...

It's also nice to see Matty teaching some of the ATT guys a thing or 2 about fighting. Can you imagine Thiago Alves using the kneebreaker?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Is this a joke? Has he even ever been in a real fight? I cant tell if people are serious or if this whole Matty Mo things a joke. Can someone seriously inform me, because Im not that impressed by him.


----------



## GSP94 (Apr 9, 2007)

asskicker said:


> Is this a joke? Has he even ever been in a real fight? I cant tell if people are serious or if this whole Matty Mo things a joke. Can someone seriously inform me, because Im not that impressed by him.


ya me neither.. i think its a joke because this guy is horrible.. he is limping around and doin this stupid pushing stuff its annoying... and i also hate the NY Giants


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Hahahahaha that kills me, I weight in at 163 and stand 5'6'' and would gladly fight Matty Mo any day of the weak in a MMA fight. I highly doubt he could stand with chuck and not get hit, the way he hits that bag... come on? the guy is bum and has no stand up kills at all. He is just hitting a bag, then the mans too much of a ***** to face couture? He got a ****ing love jones for him or something? And Tito? Tito just would have to stand their with him and take him down at will, thats all.. the guy would gas in minutes if not seconds... He is just trying to make a buck, I watched a different video, but those people are all bullshit, Kangs gotta be stoned or something, someone gave him some darvs and vics and then taped him saying some shit he didnt mean....




If he did mean it, then I loose some respect for the man, for all those fighters if they meant that then shame shame shame shame shame... Your pros come on, dont even **** around with that dude for a joke, not worth your time.





Flame on me you Matty Mo nut hugging mother ****ers, IDC the guys a bum and a half and has no class.:cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Matty Mo = Greatness. He is the future of MMA.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Is this a joke? Has he even ever been in a real fight? I cant tell if people are serious or if this whole Matty Mo things a joke. Can someone seriously inform me, because Im not that impressed by him.


you cannot actually tell me you believed this....can you?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Matty Mo = Greatness. He is the future of MMA.


So true. Nice to see there are 2 other full fledged Mofo's besides myself in this topic.


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Lol, its nice how they got SO many fighters and big names to actually act a little and make this video, its very well done. I can understand why some people don't think this is a joke, because the way Kang came across for example was very realistic. However, I can assure everyone who's expecting MM vs Fedor that this entire video was in fact a joke, and none of these fighters think Matty Mo is shit all. SupremeTapout, why would you not like a bunch of fighters, just because they went along with a joke and did a little acting infront of the camera? I like them more for that, funny shit lol


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Have you seen his special move where he hangs off the muay thai bag and then falls down like a rock? Its unreal. I wish I was that talented  .


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

This guy is a CLOWN! Anyone else agree?


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

ill say this about the guy hes got a strong core.. hes like a bulldozer


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

anton said:


> you cannot actually tell me you believed this....can you?


No but people are starting to make me think they do.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

WTF ... I don't get it! How do we keep getting threads about this clown? People can't honestly think he could make it in MMA. THE KNEEBREAKER give me a break. Of coarse if you drove all your weight into a mans knee your gonna do damage. If the man was dumb enough to stand there and let you. Just watch this clowns training video. He works 30 seconds and his totally gassed. This guy is a joke and I can't believe anyone takes him or any of these treads seriously.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Well for one matt is not going to fight ken thats for sure ken is in the Ifl now and probly wont be fighting. 

secondly everyone seemed impressed by matts training video when he got gassed in no time I mean after 4or 5 strikes he has to hug the bag or step back. In his video he fought for about 4 1/2 minutes which isnt even one round. 
People would say to me "it was his day off!" My respose to that is that if matt really wanted to get in the ufc then why would he send a video of him working out on his day off where he knows he is not his best. 

also open palm strikes are not alowed in the ufc. 
He is pushing the bag not hitting it.
His knee breaker is a joke. It takes to long to set up. All you have to do is side step. same with the flying side kick.

He is over weight and finally if he was going to use these moves then why would he show everyone else the moves he uses.

and I take no red bull before I train. 

I might even be able to beat him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> ill say this about the guy hes got a strong core.. hes like a bulldozer


you know nothing about core strength then.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Matty Mo is incredible.... He has so many tools to be the best, but he does not compete in the UFC because that would obviously be unfair to the poor bastards that have to fight him.

This guy's arsenal is incredible...he has 

1.) A Chin, equal to, or argueably better than Mark Hunts.

2.) He can devise Gameplans like Couture. 

3.) His kicks are devistating...on par with Cro Cop's. I think CC still has the advantage for the High kick, but Mo's leg kicks are the hardest ive ever seen.

4.) His Wrestling makes Henderson look like am amatuer and his Jiu Jitsu....(based on what ive seen) seems to be better than either of the Nog Brothers. 


Hes blessed with natural talents....WAR MATTY MO.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> Matty Mo is incredible.... He has so many tools to be the best, but he does not compete in the UFC because that would obviously be unfair to the poor bastards that have to fight him.
> 
> This guy's arsenal is incredible...he has
> 
> ...


where are you getting this info from. You have never seen him get hit. you have never seen him wrestle. You never seen him throw a round kick period. You have never seen him fight! 

He is an overweight arogant weakling.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> where are you getting this info from. You have never seen him get hit. you have never seen him wrestle. You never seen him throw a round kick period. You have never seen him fight!
> 
> He is an overweight arogant weakling.



DO NOT SPEAK ILL OF MATTY MO.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> DO NOT SPEAK ILL OF MATTY MO.


well you didnt have much of a comeback.

but seriously befor you can make all of those clames about him he has to atleast had a fight.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

........................I'm gonna go back to RL now were sarcasm is more obvious LOL.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

lol:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

WTF!!!!! Noone gets it??? Its a JOKE, get the **** over it and stop thinking its serious guys. Just go along with it.




*MATTY MO WOULD BEAT FEDOR BLINDFOLDED ON HIS BACK BY FIRST ROUND TKO DUE TO SMASHED KNEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Matty is awesome! MM4LIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

There is speed,there is power and then there is Matty Mo!Title holders,be afraid,be very afraid!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

*swoosh*
thats the sound of it going over half of the people in threads, heads...


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

How are people so gullible over the internet


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> It's also nice to see Matty teaching some of the ATT guys a thing or 2 about fighting. Can you imagine Thiago Alves using the kneebreaker?


I'd shit my pants if Matty Mo showed Giant Silva the KNEEBREAKER~!, and use it to beat Rickson Gracie.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

matty mo>fedor


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I cant belive so man people fell for it.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> I cant belive so man people fell for it.


dude....you just fell for my sarcasm, literally this morning lol.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> I'd shit my pants if Matty Mo showed Giant Silva the KNEEBREAKER~!, and use it to beat Rickson Gracie.


I would, like, totally crap my pants, as well. I think Matty Mo can mold Giant Silva into an even more complete fighter. I mean, Silva using the kneebreaker? Dude, someone's gonna freakin' die in there.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> I cant belive so man people fell for it.


Hey kettle your black.

Join the MOvement!!!! Matty Mo for life!!! I heard Matty Mo was training Marlon sims but after Sims lost after 400 fights Matty dropped him because he doesn't work with losers.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

theres a big difference between hitting a bag and hitting a person.. . he does'nt have a chance at tito.. . he's just doing this to get some attention.. who is he anyway??

matt mo = (nothing) :thumbsdown:


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

capt_america said:


> theres a big difference between hitting a bag and hitting a person.. . he does'nt have a chance at tito.. . he's just doing this to get some attention.. who is he anyway??
> 
> matt mo = (nothing) :thumbsdown:



Oh my God! just Oh my dear God! lmao


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Barrym said:


> Oh my God! just Oh my dear God! lmao


really man.. i dont know him.. whats his record?? 
i just saw him in those youtube videos they posted..lol.. give me a reason why you people call him the future of MMA? :dunno:


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

mate,its a joke,lol,much like the Reggie Warren videos on youtube too.People are just having a laugh,but there have been a few who thought him to be serious.MM4LIFE !


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Hey kettle your black.
> 
> Join the MOvement!!!! Matty Mo for life!!! I heard Matty Mo was training Marlon sims but after Sims lost after 400 fights Matty dropped him because he doesn't work with losers.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

lol why did i fell into this??? :dunno:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Barrym said:


> mate,its a joke,lol,much like the Reggie Warren videos on youtube too.People are just having a laugh,but there have been a few who thought him to be serious.MM4LIFE !


I'm sorry, sir. There is a least one person who doesn't think this is a joke and that's Matty 'Freakin' Mo. He doesn't spar because he doesn't want to hurt somebody just to train. I mean he's been training since he was 3. Chuck aint knocking him out, Tito ain't taking him down, and Shamrock's sideburns are the closest thing he would have as a contender.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

LMAO @ Shamrocks sideburns!!! lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

capt_america said:


> really man.. i dont know him.. whats his record??
> i just saw him in those youtube videos they posted..lol.. give me a reason why you people call him the future of MMA? :dunno:


Matty Mo is 700-0 with wins over Rickson's personal chef, Fedor's baker, and Art Jimmerson's one glove. Think before you post such rubbish, ok? Matty Mo is the real freakin' deal, and I'm a true Mofo.


----------

